# What is the difference between me and you?



## Andronikosxx

Ce e difrentie entre eu si tu? 

Hhaha I don't know. 

No se.. ayudame.  

Help.


----------



## jazyk

Care este diferenţa între mine şi tine?


----------



## Trisia

Hello, Andronikosxx. Welcome to the forum.

Jazyk's version is very good.


----------



## alinapopi

En rumano, a diferencia del español, siempre va primero el pronombre (y no sólo) de 2ª o 3ª persona antes que la 1ª: tú y yo (mine si tine), David y yo (eu si David), etc... Es justamente lo contrario.
Saludos.


----------

